# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A ka ndryshuar bujaria shqiptare me ndryshimet ekonomike?

## alberts-art

Ka ndryshuar BUJARIA SHqipètare nè raport me ndryshimet ekonomike?
SA ?

----------


## ajzberg

Jo nuk ka ndryshuar bujaria me ndryshimet ekonomike .Pastaj cfare ndryshimesh ekonomike e ke fjalen ?Une e kuptoj nenteksin e pyetjes tuaj ,por jo jemi akoma te varfer dhe do te jemi akoma mikprites ndoshta pergjithmon.

----------


## alberts-art

[QUOTE=ajzberg] 

Duket  e thjesht .......pastaj  njè fjal popullore èshtè....por ,,,,,,nuk besoj qè tè ket enciklopedi nè gjèndje ta shpjegoj sakt fjalèn "BUJAR"!!!!!!
Kontesti i shprehjes sime duhet tè ishte pak a shumè kèshtu, duke u shprehur thjesht;
Sa jemi ne tè disponuar (tè gatshèm) tè prishim REHATIN , pèr tè mirèpritur mikun, mysafirin, komshien (kètè vullnetarisht!), jabanzhiun, mèrgrimtarin, HALLEXHIUN?

----------


## Olimp

Jo per mua nuk ka ndryshuar as Bujaria as mikpritja shqiptare.Shqiptari aq sa mundet ben

----------


## Sabriu

Bujaria dhe mikpritja shqiptare u harruan nga disa) per njeri tjetrin dhe tani u rikthye ne bujarine  ndaj te(huajve) tjereve.

----------


## amanda20

Me pare njerezit ishin me fukarenj por me bujare..ndoshta pasuria kandikuar per keq te shqiptaret ne kete drejtim... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

teme e  rendesishme..

i lumte hapesit.. se tregon se eshte shqiptar qe e do atdheun dhe popullin e tije..

bujaria eshte nje nga virtytet me te rendesishme te njerzimit..

ne kujtimet e saje zonja angleze Edit Durham  na ka thene shum..

ajo i dashuronte shqiptaret por dhe ishte realiste ne pershkrimin e tyre.. Kur lexon edit durhamin.. perjeton jeten shqiptare ne trojet tona ketu e 100 vjet me pare.. 

dhe aty shohim.. shqiptar fisnike.. dhe kacake..
te kulturuar e primitive..
qe din ceshte miku dhe armiku dhe cuba qe zen prita e vrasin per nje lir a napolon..
qe athere zonja Durham ve re si po evolonte shqiptari..

Ajo takon shqiptar te mrekullushem si ne malesi  te Shkodres si ne gerxhet e laberise.. si ne fshatrat e mirdites si ne katundet e Leskovikut .. 
Ajo takon burra te vertete ne shpijat e te cilve pushon ha pi bisedon e nderohet e percillet me respekt  por  rrugve e shtigjeve te shqiperise se asaj kohe  i bie rasti te shohe apo te degjoje edhe  per vrases qe u zen prite udhetareve e i plackisin ..

Keshtu kemi qene pra si sot.. sepse edhe  sot kemi shqiptare te mrekullushem por dhe vrases te felliqur..
97 -ta cfaqi te verteten lakuriqe te shqiptareve..

njerzit dallohen ne situaten.. pa polic..

te miret atdhetaret.. ka ska shtet ata jan vet shtet  jan njerzor e  fisnike e puntore.. e ndertues..
te keqijte mezi cpresin te vrasin.. te plackisin te perdhunojne e shkaterrojne..

kto jan shqiptaret..

----------


## Dorontina

*une nganjiher mendoj keshtu .....*

Shqiptaria ime flet shum e flet me za te lart
Jeton her ne grup e me shum ne vetmi dhe skut
Pin redbull e langje te huja
Ka harru si pihet hirra me goruzhda
Nga goruzhda e ne « semenk »
Ka kalu bariera e si se din as ai vet
Shqiptaria ime i ka merzi rregullat
Katundart e urrejn katundin e nuk e leshojn me dek
Jetojn e qytet e bejn rregulla ne dy vende
Qytetari ska ku shkon veq ndaqt muzik ndet ndegjon
Kanunin e Lekes per se dyti nde ta meson
Ka ardh koka me u ma minister me shkoll te nates
Meso sat dush nuk i dilet ne skaj korpurates
Shqiptaria ime ka ide shum ket gjithkush e di
Ajo lun futball e mbledh popullin nen qarqaf kuq e zi
Per ti harru te gjitha veshtirsit qe kan per gjallni
Krenaria asht legjandê, legjanda ka vlerê
Vlera s’asht askund as ne qytet as ne katund
Disa pin duhan me leter te pshtillur
Me i pshtil dertet e shumta si hidhur
Ndegjojn melodi te ndrydhur te pshtillur
Pi edhe pshtill heroin , 
drog te butê te gjitha me nji fjale jan ***
Shqiptaria ime ben luft me administraten
Jo per penzije qe ka mbaru kontraten
Por per dashuri te familes e femijt e tij
Po familja e shkepur sun i bashkon dy
Disa ne mergim disa te merguar
Papunesia  rend i ka terbuar
Kur ka dikend ne treg mund te shet speca 
Speca e shum gjera si ato
Te mbushme te fegueme veq me er po se po
Po me erë s’asht ngi as kuzhinieri
Pa hanger mu ngi si derri
Disa kan bark petë e mendoj qka hajn ?
Disa kan bark rot kamioni dertin jau baj
Po kush ka bark ka edhe pare
Po per qudi keta me shum kukasin per idare

Njerzit mundohen ne qdo kusht 
Kanunin e lekes ne perdorim me fut
Po sot kur kush spo ja fut kuj
Asht ba jeta nji kanun plot remuj
Ku shum flejn kur qohet Gjeli
Kur punes ja nis Gabeli
E kalojn naten e telefon
Athu me kend flasin naten
Mos me austroanutet  kan lidh kontraten
Qe dhe nji tender e nji shqiptar milioner
Ata qe flasin diten
Kqyrin kujt ma ja hanger piten
Shqiptaria ime duket e fundosur
Jeton per endra Mite e Lufta
Me shum mendon per Ilyrin dhe qka kan ba ata
Se per punë qe ban sot vet per te tregu kush asht
Me Mite mbarohen perralla te bukra dhe filma
Me punë e Luft krihoehet jeta e krenaria
Po kush e ka marr vendin e artistit e kush te piliticistit
Ku jan njerizt me dije nen errsirê apo nen hije
Ku jan te rijt per tu revoltuar
Ku jan gazetart kan fillu shkrimin me harruar

Shqiptaria ime flet me mesazhe
Punon me meseger e vendos me telefon
Kur bahet bilanci nuk i del hesapi
Duhet pat jeter me ju nenshtru negociatit
Shqiptaria ime ka punu 50 vjet
Per pension ska drejt as me vet
Pushimet nde ti harron nese djali paret nga mergimi sja qon
Ne mbramje ne biseda Luanin Krasniqin e kan si shembull
Te ishin te fort si ai te pasur te lumtur
Se gjergj Kastriotion kan fillu ta harrojn
Per ate nji permendore edhe ja kan ndertu
Bille rruges kah kalojn me nderu e mos me harru

Prindet na kan dhen te gjitha po gjiellin e kan VIPat
Ajo jetojn me oren amerikane
Fich e chikens 50 cents rotbulls ne qdo kande
Te gjith emitojn Jems Dinin
Disa Marlon Brandon femnat Marilinin
Rruget plot me gropa si ne afrik
E kerret made in Usa si ne eldorado
E shum beq e diasel veq per te rijt
Te gjitha keto me me kan qit nga vetja
Asht perzi shqiptaria ime si Ylberi
Nuk po e di kush asht Jemsi e kush Kamberi

……

----------


## alberts-art

> *...une nganjiher mendoj keshtu .......Njerzit mundohen ne qdo kusht ....*


.......MENDON MIRè EDHE MUA Mè BèRE Tè MENDOHEM ..
ME I RèNè SHKURT; GJITè ATO HALLE Qè KEMI NE  SHQIPTARèT .....

----------


## Qyfyre

bujaria ka shkuar shum poshte ne liste. leku i pari, pastaj fuqia pastaj shume gjera te tjera. bujaria eshte aty nga fundi ne listen e shqiptarve. ata qe kane mbetur te varfer jane akoma bujar, po ata qe kane rene ne lek shesin vetem pordh, nuk kane kohe per bujari

----------


## Milla

[QUOTE=alberts-art;1584786]


> Duket  e thjesht .......pastaj  njè fjal popullore èshtè....por ,,,,,,nuk besoj qè tè ket enciklopedi nè gjèndje ta shpjegoj sakt fjalèn "BUJAR"!!!!!!
> Kontesti i shprehjes sime duhet tè ishte pak a shumè kèshtu, duke u shprehur thjesht;
> Sa jemi ne tè disponuar (tè gatshèm) tè prishim REHATIN , pèr tè mirèpritur mikun, mysafirin, komshien (kètè vullnetarisht!), jabanzhiun, mèrgrimtarin, HALLEXHIUN?



Është një gjë që po më brengos shumë dita ditës. Tani në kohën e celularit, telefonit, kompjuterit, serive televizive preokupimit rreth punës në profesion, ka ndikuar dukshëm te pritja e një musafiri tek ne, gjegjësisht tek shqiptarët. Unë tani jetoj në perëndim mirëpo dy muaj të verës i çoj në vendlendje dhe kam mundësi të nxjerrë një konkludim të drejtë në lidhje me këtë temë.
 Tani nëse do që të shkosh diku në vizitë së paku për një kafe ose për një çaj, duhet të lësh takim se ndryshe ta mbyllin serën ose edhe nëse shkon pa i treguar në telefon nuk të presin mirë. Unë kam pruar një konstatim se shkak kryesor se pak tani jemi të disponuar ta presim një musafir ashtu siç është bërë përpara, është gruaja, ose gratë. Pse? Sepse ajo ka tani shumë preokupime që si ka pasur përpara.P.sh. televizorin seritë, burri lajmet, tani kuzhina, duhet të bëhet kafja, çaji, duhet tani të lahen enët. Nëse duhet të përgatitet darka aty ka punë e bukur shumë se nuk e bëjnë më si përpara "bukë e kripë e zemër", por mish të pjekur me frita ose perime të përziera. Tani këto kërkojnë punë e kohë. E koha u mungon.Si përfundim më leht nëse dikush kërkon një vizitë i përgjigjemi"nuk jemi këtu" "gruaja do të shkoj te motra" etj. etj. etj.
Po tash cilat janë pasojat. Në perëndim pasojat negative të kësaj gjendje janë shumë të mëdha. 1) Humbet kontakti, dialogu në mes njerëzve. 2) Fëmijët nuk i njohim më të afërmit e tyre, humbin gjuhën, rreziku për asimilim është më i leht. 3) Por edhe në vendlindje largimi i njerëzve nga njëri tjetri bënë që mos mos ketë më dialog në mes njëri tjetrit, pasojat janë shumë të mëdha në shumë lëmi.

----------


## jesu

> bujaria ka shkuar shum poshte ne liste. leku i pari, pastaj fuqia pastaj shume gjera te tjera. bujaria eshte aty nga fundi ne listen e shqiptarve. ata qe kane mbetur te varfer jane akoma bujar, po ata qe kane rene ne lek shesin vetem pordh, nuk kane kohe per bujari


Jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tuaj, bujaria shqiptare u harrua fatkeqsisht.

me pare njerzit nje kothere buke mezi e gjenin dhe ate e ndanin me te tjeret, kurse tani sa me teper tu jepet aq dhe me te pa ngopur ndihen. Kan hedhur poshte dinjitetin dhe bujarine e tyre.

----------


## Borix

> me pare njerzit nje kothere buke mezi e gjenin dhe ate e ndanin me te tjeret


Kjo ishte per shkak te varferise, jo per pasoje te kombesise.




> kurse tani sa me teper tu jepet aq dhe me te pa ngopur ndihen


Nuk duhet te jesh shqiptar per te ndare buken. Nuk eshte vetem hije e shqiptarit, eshte teresisht atribut i qenies njerezore, tek e cila meqe ra fjala, aplikohet natyrshem ligji i mbijeteses se me te fortit.




> Kan hedhur poshte dinjitetin dhe bujarine e tyre.


Pse...?

----------


## brooklyn2007

*A ka ndryshuar bujaria shqiptare me ndryshimet ekonomike?*


Pergjigja eshte *jo*. Fakt i forte qe e mbeshtet kete jane ngjarjet e luftes se Kosoves (1998-1999) kur mijera e mijera kosovare u strehuan ne familjet shqiptare anembane Shqiperise edhe pse shume nga keto te fundit kishin kushte *aspak* te mira *ekonomike*. Instikti i *bujarise* ngelet i ruajtur tek populli yne(ne pjesen me derrmuese te shoqerise) dhe i pacenuar  nga rrethanat e kohes.

----------


## friendlyboy1

jo vetem bujaria por cdo tradit ka ndryshuar. me pyeti njeri qe punoj si i keni traditat ju shqiptaret, un i thash traditat e brezit tim nuk mund te krahasohen me ato te brezit te prinderve te mij. brezi i ri ka ndryshime thelbesore me te gjitha brezat e  meparshem, dhe kjo do te thot qe sot shqiptaret po krijojn nje identitet komplet te ri. permendimin tim esht nje gje shum pozitive

----------


## Auroraa

Ne Kosove jo.

----------


## Qyfyre

sa me te varfer aq me bujare jane njerezit. ne kemi pasur bujarine si tipar toonin se kemi qene te gjithe ne hall, kurse sot qe kemi mundesi te fitojm lek si gjithe te tjeret e kemi harruar dhe bujarine. Dhe ai rasti  istrehimit te kosovareve nuk eshte ndonje gje e vecante vetem te shqiptaret, por behet gjithandej kur ka katastrofa se fundi fundit njerez jemi. nuk do lem njerez te tjere te vdesin rrugve.

----------


## gezim07

> *A ka ndryshuar bujaria shqiptare me ndryshimet ekonomike?*
> 
> 
> Pergjigja eshte *jo*. Fakt i forte qe e mbeshtet kete jane ngjarjet e luftes se Kosoves (1998-1999) kur mijera e mijera kosovare u strehuan ne familjet shqiptare anembane Shqiperise edhe pse shume nga keto te fundit kishin kushte *aspak* te mira *ekonomike*. Instikti i *bujarise* ngelet i ruajtur tek populli yne(ne pjesen me derrmuese te shoqerise) dhe i pacenuar  nga rrethanat e kohes.


ME VJEN SHUME KEQ QE NUK JAM ME MENDJEN TUAJ POR REALITETI ESHTE NDRYE SIKUR HASMI TE VIJE NEDERE NJE COPE BUKE ESHTE DHE DO TE JETE.NE MARS TE VITIT 1991 TROKITEM NE DYERT E POPULLIT TE BRINDIZIT. NA KANE PRITUR SIKUR TE ISHIM,FEMIJET,MOTRAT,VELLEZERIT,PRINDERIT E TYRE.TA KAM FJALEN I TROKITEM NE DERE ,POR AMA NUK NA FTUAN.

----------


## Auroraa

Po, jo , po , jo , po , jo, po, jo . JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## brooklyn2007

> ME VJEN SHUME KEQ QE NUK JAM ME MENDJEN TUAJ POR REALITETI ESHTE NDRYE *SIKUR HASMI TE VIJE NEDERE NJE COPE BUKE ESHTE* DHE DO TE JETE.NE MARS TE VITIT 1991 TROKITEM NE DYERT E POPULLIT TE BRINDIZIT. NA KANE PRITUR SIKUR TE ISHIM,FEMIJET,MOTRAT,VELLEZERIT,PRINDERIT E TYRE.TA KAM FJALEN I TROKITEM NE DERE ,POR AMA NUK NA FTUAN.



Vertet?!!! Po ne Maqedoni i hyri ne hu policia maqedonase kosovareve te rraskapitur nga lufta ne vitin 1999. Po kete si e shpjegon ti?!!!Ndersa italiani (flota detare) te perplasi gjithe ate anije ne Jon ne 1997 dhe vrau mbi njeqind shqiptare qe tentonin te iknin nga anarkia ne Shqiperi. i lidh dot keto fakte me ate fjaline tende qe ta kam ngjyrosur me te zeze?!!! Ahh po paska pasur te drejte me duket Brooklyn2007  :buzeqeshje:

----------

